# Absurd ports situation - DAW digital audio workstation



## daeron (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm not a audio-phile, just checking on the DAW situation and the major options appear to be,
 ardour (ver.2), ardour5, lmms, rosegarden, zrythm.

  Ardour5 builds and installs but is being removed from ports because the BSD port uses python27 in the build even though linux people say it builds with python3.
  lmms builds but fails to install, it seems the build is putting the lmms script into the real /usr/local/share/bash-completion/completions/lmms instead of using the work/stage directory.
  rosegarden uses lillypilly using guile1 that conflicts with zrythm (and autogen) which uses guile2. If you do decide to use guile1 & rosegarden you also don't get access to the lv2 plugins. ALSO if you use rosegarden it uses dssi which needs jackit which loves stealing audio and peronally i consider something similar to having the plague.
  zrythm builds & installs. But is a work in progress, expect it to crash before you can design anything and that's if you can get it to work with any instruments etc.


----------



## mark_j (Aug 26, 2020)

Well until a porter wants to take the version using python 3, it's deprecated. Why? Ask the port developer associated with it.

Python. The next version will break everything of python 3 and look like perl....


----------



## Zvoni (Aug 26, 2020)

And considering Ardour is actually at 6.2, it's probably going to take a while, until the FreeBSD-Port catches up.....


----------



## diizzy (Aug 26, 2020)

__





						246915 – [NEW PORT] audio/ardour6: Multichannel digital audio workstation (6.x)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

